# Storage in Motorhome lockers



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Having made a few trips to calor gas and Halfords to have a radio fitting I've noticed the things in the lockers carting around in there and making their own arrangements. 

Obviously when I finally take off the lockers will be fuller, but I thought it worth the ask to see if there are any clever locker storage devices for motorhomes, for the glasses, crockery etc. It seems a bit old fashioned to pack everything with towels, (paper, dish, hand, tea), but perhaps it's the only way.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We use small, flat, plastic baskets, which can be slid in, and which hold cans, small bottles, etc etc. Same with slightly bigger baskets to hold cooking utensils. The can still rattle, but at least they don't charge around the lockers like they used to.

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Only breakables we carry are glasses (plastic spoils taste of?) we have non slip mat on bottom of locker. Rest is melamine or paper (disposable).

Steve


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi
We've got a plate rack for the china, a couple of mug racks for the obvious and non-slip mats in the other lockers for the tins etc
However we still wrap our cutlery to stop the jangling till we can think of a better idea???


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crockery*

Ah - my favourite subject - crockery and glasses!

I purchased various crockery holders from O leary Motorhomes in Hull - and they hold the plates, pots, cups and glasses just fine.

For the glasses, I bought a mug holder. I put a glass in the holder then "line" that glass with a piece of kitchen paper and then stack another glass inside. This will prevent the two glasses sticking together!

Here is a link for you.

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...nid=1544f7340457567/shopdata/index.shopscript

Also for wine glasses, I have a plastic square box with a divider in it. I have lined this with rubber matting - the glasses fit perfectly.

Personally speaking I do not think that food tastes the same from plastic plates.

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crockery holder*

Hi

Note - I have this contraption free to good home. This was taken out of the Swift


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> We use small, flat, plastic baskets, which can be slid in, and which hold cans, small bottles, etc etc. Same with slightly bigger baskets to hold cooking utensils. The can still rattle, but at least they don't charge around the lockers like they used to.
> 
> Gerald


hi we use the same really usefull and easy to store transport
small items :wink: we can get two baskets in each cupboard
[ depends on size :lol: ] makes emptying easy also :wink:

RAY


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

*rattlin good yarn*

The biggest difference between caravan and MH is the noise on the road, I've been trying all sorts of solutions and have found that the breathable groundsheet fron last caravan makes super cupboard liners, grill pan wrap and buffer between saucepan and lid. For cutlery I bought a canvas tool roll on ebay for about £3.50 and just carry the roll in the cutlery drawer, seems to work well and is easy to access. I'm sure there are proprietary gizmos but half the fun is fixing the problem all by myself. We still wrap tumblers in teatowels but wine glasses travel in clips screwed to wall, most camping stores will stock these and of course a 4 bottle rack is essential

best of luck with experiments

Noel


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

The Tardis is filling up nicely and we're only going for 2 weeks! It's all going in but I'm concerned I may not get out of first gear when I make it to the tarmac on Sunday.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I've lined the boxes the melamine came in as storage for however long they last.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have plastic spirit bottles ex-duty free from airports which I refill. Use the plastic netting also from duty free around any glass bottles. My cutlery drawer has a tea towel thrown in on top and another tea towel resides between the hob grid and its cover. My grill pan is also wrapped in a tea towel in the base of the oven this keeps the shelf silent as well. My cupboards are too small for much movement, the doors have been adjusted until they have stopped rattling and the shelves fittedwith anti slip matting. 

It still rattles if I go over a pothole but if anything rattles apart from that whoever is the co driver is dispatched rearwards to 'sort it out'.


The best advice a place for everything and everything in its place.


Frank


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

You can get canvas, zip-up tool bags in various sizes/colours from many pound shops. These can be easily labelled for contents by felt-tip pen and are perfect for organising lockers while making it (relatively!) easy to locate stuff.

Oh, and NEVER put anything heavy or sharp-edged in a locker over the table    

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Willy9b said:


> Oh, and NEVER put anything heavy or sharp-edged in a locker over the table
> Paul.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: , Bessie's rear lounge-cum-dinette is lined with a multitude of roof lockers, no real idea what's in them, but noticed on the last trip that the grandchildren have developed this protective reflex of huddling up with their hands over their heads whenever locker doors were opened


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

highwayman said:


> Hi
> We've got a plate rack for the china, a couple of mug racks for the obvious and non-slip mats in the other lockers for the tins etc
> However we still wrap our cutlery to stop the jangling till we can think of a better idea???


Hi

We carry our cutlery in a T/W box lined with a soft cloth. 4 of each just fits nicely so no rattles. This goes back to camping days. Easy to take outside for outside dining etc. Cooking utensils similar.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: rattlin good yarn*

------------We still wrap tumblers in teatowels but wine glasses travel in clips screwed to wall, most camping stores will stock these and of course a 4 bottle rack is essential

Noel[/quote]

We use Lidl freezer bags or Lidlfood bagsfor the glasses. Then stack. No rattles.

Motorhomer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The first trip out we had in ours I was given a guided tour of a full-timers RV. The lady who showed me round had made cloth bags for everything !

I've since done that - using cloth from market stalls ( I found one that sold the off cuts from polycotton sheeting in great stacks so there are loads of different cheerful patterns) We have a bag for each pan, for toaster etc in the kitchen department and for things in lockers like phone chargers, cables etc. 

I also bought some quilted material and have made cylinders for glasses, mugs etc. ( one cylinder per mug/ glass) For the plates I've sewn two large circles of quilted material together for most of the circle leaving space to put the plates, dishes etc in the top – one for dinner plates, one for side plates and one for dishes. These all fit into the crockery locker which has non-slip matting on the bottom.

There's no rattling from anything and I can find most things without problem in the cupboards. I'm not a committed needlewoman but once you get the machine out –or handsew while in the van – it doesn't take long . Trouble is it's a bit compulsive…!

G


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> The first trip out we had in ours I was given a guided tour of a full-timers RV. The lady who showed me round had made cloth bags for everything !
> 
> I'm not a committed needlewoman but once you get the machine out -or handsew while in the van - it doesn't take long . Trouble is it's a bit compulsive…!
> 
> G


Hi G

that is a good tip, never thought of putting the metal items in bags.. if you feel an irresistible compulsion coming on... PM me and I will send the sizes we need.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

thanks again

Jim :wink:


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> shelves fittedwith anti slip matting.
> 
> Frank


I've got rolls of that left over from a business but it's an awkward job for the ham fisted, (me), cutting to size is the first problem.....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> [
> if you feel an irresistible compulsion coming on... PM me and I will send the sizes we need.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Jim :wink:


There's a thought Jim...cloth storage bags to order ! Might make a few pennies out of it - ?

John...have you thought of making a template out of newspaper first ? Put a sheet in the locker and fold and cut to shape and then use it to cut the non-slip stuff on a table.

G


----------

